# Betta family in 100 gallon aquascape community tank?



## miles green (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello all,
I am in the process of choosing tankmates for my aquascape. It's fully planted, with plant soil, roots, rocks, RO water, CO2, fertilizers, UV... Currently my male betta shares the tank with 6 neon tetras, 11 cardinals, 11 Panda cories, 6 cherry barbs and 4 otos. All is fine. He's a chill dude. 

Could I add one, or several female bettas, given the size of the tank and the many hiding places? It could be a kind of natural breeding tank? I really enjoy bettas!

Thank you!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Even in a tank this size, I personally would advise against it. In my mind, if you want to keep bettas in mixed sex group, choose one of the many wild betta species to do so. 

There's too much unpredictability with these fish. You might be extremely fortunate and get a group of fish that co-habitate without issue, or more likely, you'll find find that one or more of your females attack your male and vice versa. A 100 gallon tank sounds large, but a particularly territorial or aggressive fish can be persistent in seeking out potential intruders. 

Then there's increased stress if spawning occurs, as aggression often increases during early courtship. The male will also be under immense pressure, as he tries to defend his nest against the other fish in the tank.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

fry will not survive with other fish in the tank.


----------



## miles green (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you for your replies.
Yes i feared that that would be the case... I apreciate your advice, i was just wondering if Betta experts like yourselves would have a trick... Anyway, i really love my betta, so he's staying in the 100 gallong and i'll be stocking with betta-friendly fish. Who knows, maybe in the future, I'll convert my quarantine tank to a betta-breeding project!
Thanks again!


----------



## aefeather (Dec 19, 2017)

Well, there aren't really any "betta-friendly" fish out there. Male bettas truly prefer solitude. But I can see you're set on the idea, so best of luck.

We wish there was an easy 'trick' to house them all together!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I wouldn't say _all_ male bettas are unsuited for life in a community tank. I had an extremely docile male that never bothered the dozens of other fish in the tank with him, even those much smaller than him (Epiplatys annulatus).

You can be successful if you choose the right fish. 

If I was selecting fish to live alongside a betta, I would personally look for fish that weren't overly active or boisterious, and weren't prone to nipping fins. At the same time, I don't want fish that are too delicate or skittish. I want fish that are going to go about their daily business without constantly pestering or harassing the betta.


----------



## miles green (Feb 5, 2018)

For now everything is very peaceful. Particularly with the cories, they share the same area together no problems. The cherry barbs are usually too busy copulating to bother with other things. The tetras have a small cave they like for themselves which is best avoided. But I haven't witness much friction at all. He's enjoying all areas of the tank, more than any of the other fish. And he'll take his shrimp from my fingers at feeding time. I:m pretty sure he's a happy betta!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have had Betta-based community tanks for 40+ years. My first started during the time people believed Betta were homicidal maniacs and would kill anything they could get their mouths on. Now we know better.

IME, Betta do quite well and are actually more lively in community tanks. There are, of course, exceptions but in the main I have not found the assertion that "Betta prefer to live alone" is sound. What I have found is Betta, unlike shoaling varieties, *can* live alone with no issues; but they can also do quite well in a community. And normally it doesn't take long to figure out which type one has. However....always, always have a back-up plan. I have had two Betta that lived peacefully in community tanks of 20 gallons for +/-two years who started stalking behavior; I immediate put them in tanks by themselves.

Stick to peaceful Nano fish (no Cichlids, Angels, etc.) in a heavily-planted tank and you should have a wonderful experience with a Betta-based community habitat.


----------



## czygyny (Feb 11, 2018)

Please don't make the mistake that I did. During summertime when the water was warm, I put my betta in with my fat fancy goldfish, who do little more than waddle around in the water. Even though it was 200 gallons with places to hide, they destroyed my poor betta! I felt awful! I stick to single fish in single containers.


----------

